
Open Source at Microsoft - rvz
https://opensource.microsoft.com/
======
rvz
Other companies using the same subdomain for their open-source projects:

[0] [https://opensource.apple.com](https://opensource.apple.com)

[1] [https://opensource.google.com](https://opensource.google.com)

[2] [https://opensource.amazon.com](https://opensource.amazon.com)

[3] [https://opensource.facebook.com](https://opensource.facebook.com)

[4] [https://opensource.twitter.com](https://opensource.twitter.com)

[5] [https://opensource.uber.com](https://opensource.uber.com)

